# WF #Micropoetry on Twitter and Facebook



## PiP (Feb 2, 2017)

To help promote WritingForums to a wider audience the media team will be organizing micropoetry challenges in the Poetry Prompts and Word Games forum. For the next fourteen days in the lead up to Valentine's Day the prompt is 'Love'. You can view all the poems >HERE<  and please don't forget to share yours.

Some of the micropoems will be shared to Twitter and Facebook so if you tweet or follow us on Facebook please don't for get to share and spread the love.

Over the next couple of weeks I will also be sharing some of the poems here.


----------



## PiP (Feb 2, 2017)

We kicked off with a humorous love poem by ned




and another by PiP



Please let me know your favourites and I will share as many as possible.


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 3, 2017)

Great job with the presentation, PiP!


----------



## LeeC (Feb 3, 2017)

I think those are great for garnering attention  on social media  It surprises me how few have any imagination in creating posts on social media. With all buy me or my ideas posts most everybody is talking, but few are listening.


----------



## sas (Feb 3, 2017)

Maybe it is me; or maybe social media is better, but I can hardly read what is written over background.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 3, 2017)

I have trouble seeing them too, sas.


----------



## PiP (Feb 3, 2017)

sas said:


> Maybe it is me; or maybe social media is better, but I can hardly read what is written over background.





Ariel said:


> I have trouble seeing them too, sas.



Yep, they looked fine on my PC screen which is HUGE... we live and learn. 

These are the next two to be shared on Twitter


----------



## PiP (Feb 3, 2017)

LeeC said:


> I think those are great for garnering attention  on social media  It surprises me how few have any imagination in creating posts on social media. With all buy me or my ideas posts most everybody is talking, but few are listening.



As you know, Lee, it takes quite a bit of work to build *genuine* followers. I thought this would be worth a shot to hopefully generate some interest with the poets who share their work on Twitter. We will see. Rome was not built in a day...


----------



## sas (Feb 3, 2017)

I can read your recent ones posted here. Unlike my Tweetey Bird President, I don't tweet or Facebook. So, will look for them here. Thank you for all your efforts posting these. sas


----------



## aj47 (Feb 3, 2017)

PiP said:


> Yep, they looked fine on my PC screen which is HUGE... we live and learn.



On FB they'll look okay  There really needs to be more contrast between the text and the images.  The ones I didn't quote in this post work better than the ones in the previous post.

I don't know from Twitter--that is not my domain.  But I think of folks using mostly their phones when I think of Twitter.  

My microwork is < 140 characters so you shouldn't need to image it for Twitter (though I :love_heart: that pic).


----------



## Ariel (Feb 3, 2017)

I love that image.  I'm going to have to save that.


----------



## CWoodsField (Feb 3, 2017)

astroannie said:


> On FB they'll look okay  There really needs to be more contrast between the text and the images.  The ones I didn't quote in this post work better than the ones in the previous post.
> 
> I don't know from Twitter--that is not my domain.  But I think of folks using mostly their phones when I think of Twitter.
> 
> My microwork is < 140 characters so you shouldn't need to image it for Twitter (though I :love_heart: that pic).



I live on Twitter. I tweet quotes from my novel using the hashtag #amwriting. Those pictures are great for Facebook, not so much on Twitter. That's my opinion. I primarily use Twitter on my phone (but sometimes on my Windows 10 app), and my eyes gloss over tweets with large book covers and pictures with small font. Write an effective poem and use the hashtag #amwriting. It will pop up in an active feed.


----------



## PiP (Feb 3, 2017)

What is your Twitter name, CW? I will add you to the WF member list 

ETA: we post a lot of memes and they are usually retweeted. The problem with the micro poetry is that even at 140 characters it leaves no room for hashtags such as
 [/FONT]#mp,[/FONT]#mpy, #micropoem[FONT=&quot], #micropoetry[FONT=&quot].

#amwriting is an extremely busy stream.


----------



## sas (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes, photos are extraordinary.


----------



## aj47 (Feb 3, 2017)

Not an expert, but would you pick one hashtag and go with it?  Then we would know to leave room for it.


----------



## PiP (Feb 4, 2017)

Because it's a Valentine's day prompt of 'love' and it's only for another week or so... I am going to stick with the text and graphics.

 HOWEVER, the media team will be organising another prompt to coincide with the closing of entries to the Grand LM Challenge so we can restrict the characters for that challenge. I will continue to post poems from the micro prompt as and when because there are so many excellent submissions. We may even select a few for the newsletter *and* post a selection page to Showcase. *


*sigma is on a newsletter sabbatical at the moment due to real life commitments.


----------



## PiP (Feb 4, 2017)

Who's up next?



​


----------



## The Fantastical (Feb 5, 2017)

The second set of images where differently better reading wise, single or simple coloured backgrounds and black or white txt normally does better. Third one was great! Just my five cents 

#hashtags are important and I know #amwriting #Iamwriting is busy but posting to it does garner attention. There are a lot of very active authors in that stream that you have a chance at seeing it. I would also maybe put in a WF hashtag. One that you can monitor, people will join in on twitter if given a chance so maybe also say send in their own romantic macro poems to a #WFMicropoetry hashtag and you could get people interested.


----------



## PiP (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi FT, I agree about the graphics. I am still experimenting so any advice appreciated. It is certainly challenging my creative spirit ...love it!



The Fantastical said:


> #hashtags are important and I know #amwriting #Iamwriting is busy but posting to it does garner attention. There are a lot of very active authors in that stream that you have a chance at seeing it. I would also maybe put in a WF hashtag. One that you can monitor, people will join in on twitter if given a chance so maybe also say send in their own romantic macro poems to a #WFMicropoetry hashtag and you could get people interested.



Hmmmm...  #tags are a challenge and I have set up different streams to monitor. I will try #amwriting again and see how it goes. Certainly did very well when astroannie was creating memes using member quotes... gotta be worth a shot for our valentines theme.

i love the idea of a WF #tag  your idea has legs!


----------



## The Fantastical (Feb 5, 2017)

PiP said:


> Hmmmm...  #tags are a challenge and I have set up different streams to monitor. I will try #amwriting again and see how it goes. Certainly did very well when astroannie was creating memes using member quotes... gotta be worth a shot for our valentines theme.
> 
> i love the idea of a WF #tag  your idea has legs!



lol The best in town!  The one thing we twitter people love is a good #tag! Give us a chance to join in some #taging and we are there faster than greased lightning.


----------



## PiP (Feb 5, 2017)

I feel another word prompt challenge to think of a #wf hashtag lol


----------



## aj47 (Feb 5, 2017)

With a #WFMicroPoetry tag, we can write from our accounts instead of posting to the thread -- dunno if you want that kind of participation though. (slowly figuring out this twitter thing, even though my account is old)


----------



## The Fantastical (Feb 5, 2017)

PiP said:


> I feel another word prompt challenge to think of a #wf hashtag lol


 Could be fun.. would also get the word out to the members of the Forum about the twitter account. I don't know how many of them are active on twitter though...


----------



## PiP (Feb 5, 2017)

The Fantastical said:


> Could be fun.. would also get the word out to the members of the Forum about the twitter account. I don't know how many of them are active on twitter though...


Hey, go for it, FT.  Would you like to start a thread in WordGames?


----------



## aj47 (Feb 5, 2017)

I would be more active on twitter if I had more short pithy things to say.


----------



## The Fantastical (Feb 6, 2017)

PiP said:


> Hey, go for it, FT.  Would you like to start a thread in WordGames?



Sure!  I will do it once I am awake. 

UPDATE: Here it is! 

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/170099-Hashtag-Us!?p=2062113#post2062113


----------



## PiP (Feb 6, 2017)

one for Sas


----------



## sas (Feb 6, 2017)

PiP said:


> View attachment 16976
> 
> one for Sas



Thank you, so much. I absolutely love how you presented it!  It's nice to see it like that. Love...sas
.


----------



## PiP (Feb 6, 2017)

One for FT



more to follow!


----------



## sas (Feb 6, 2017)

Wow! Great graphic choice for Fantastical's poem, too.  Perfect match.


----------



## aj47 (Feb 6, 2017)

I want to *Like *that again.  That's a gorgeous match.  And the one for sas too.  You know how FB has the *Like* and the *Love*?  I'd've *Love*d both of these.


----------



## PiP (Feb 6, 2017)

I am stuck on JustRobs. The image is too big for social medai and the font is wrong



anyone want to try
https://pixabay.com/en/skeletal-flower-congratulations-601213/


----------



## aj47 (Feb 6, 2017)

What imaging software are you using? 

What I would do.

Scale the image before putting text on it.  800 width is good.  If you tie the height/width they'll scale together.
For a serif font, Georgia Italic is good -- sans, try Verdana--try Georgia Italic Bold or Verdana Bold if they look too skinny. (Sans fonts look stupid with italics, IMO).
In GIMP, you can size different words in a text box differently by highlighting them and using the size button at the top of the text box (turn the *Use Editor* off). You can also adjust the spacing between lines and between letters (but that adjustment is for the whole box, not individual words).  If you're using Krita or Photoshop, you probably have similar options but I don't know how to tell you to make them work.


----------



## PiP (Feb 6, 2017)

astroannie said:


> What imaging software are you using?
> 
> What I would do.
> 
> ...



It was more the place V font. When I reduce the size of the image the font looks too small...

I think the sapce between the images is the wrong shape for the text. The image appealed to my humour... okay... keep looking


----------



## aj47 (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## aj47 (Feb 6, 2017)

The font is 23px as I did it.  Except his name and WritingForums.com which are 18px.  That's why I scale first and then text.


----------



## The Fantastical (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks Pip! That was a great image to go with that poem!


----------



## PiP (Feb 7, 2017)

Rcallaci is up next!


----------



## sas (Feb 8, 2017)

Each is fabulous! Creative interpretation in their own right. Applause & Thanks!


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 8, 2017)

These just get better and better! :applause:


----------



## PiP (Feb 9, 2017)

for Gumby... Love this poem!


----------



## PiP (Feb 9, 2017)

one for Daniel


----------



## PiP (Feb 10, 2017)

one for Neetu


----------



## Neetu (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh that is beautiful! The image, I mean.  Thanks Carol.


----------



## PiP (Feb 10, 2017)

One for Phil Istine


----------



## PiP (Feb 14, 2017)

One for MidnightPoet


----------



## PiP (Feb 14, 2017)

One for Gofa!


----------

